# Does anyone care



## newt (May 12, 2002)

On the TV news tonight there was a feature on Rooneys hear cut, do they really think anyone gives a shit about his hair cut. I have to admit it was on Chanel 5 news so that may be one explanation.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

newt said:


> On the TV news tonight there was a feature on Rooneys hear cut, do they really think anyone gives a shit about his hair cut. I have to admit it was on Chanel 5 news so that may be one explanation.


was also on sky news 5.45am today :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

newt said:


> On the TV news tonight there was a feature on Rooneys hear cut,.


Has he gone deaf then ?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > On the TV news tonight there was a feature on Rooneys hear cut,.
> ...


:lol: :lol:

Personally couldn't care less


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > On the TV news tonight there was a feature on Rooneys hear cut,.
> ...


Nah just copying Van Gogh :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

The mans an idiot


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

davelincs said:


> The mans an idiot


You can call me an idiot for £150k a week


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's just so that you don't notice another erosion of civilians' right to a private life slip under the radar:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18434112


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> It's just so that you don't notice another erosion of civilians' right to a private life slip under the radar:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18434112


And they have the gawl to lambast the chinese, once again "Scoob" you have highlighted the 
important from the utter drivel.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes it's the same old horseshit about how it'll help catch criminals and terrorists. Not that that's a broken record or anything :roll:

I propose that politicians first disclose what web sites they visit, who they call, etc. etc.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> I propose that politicians first disclose what web sites they visit, who they call, etc. etc.


They could start from the beginning by disclosing the truth.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I propose that politicians first disclose what web sites they visit, who they call, etc. etc.
> ...


WOW! that's well subversive and probably liable, big brother is now watching you [smiley=rifle.gif] , 'the truth' and'"Westminster' have never been bedfellows, just look at the 'Leverson' enquiry and Cameroon squirming in his seat thinking,"Fuck Clegg, this is all his fault" [smiley=furious3.gif] well done Nick Clegg for inadvertently causing Cameron huge embarrassment. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davelincs said:


> The mans an idiot


Seconded


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Dotti said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > The mans an idiot
> ...


+1 I hope he gets sent off tonight, injured and out for all next season too. £150k is about £100K too much for him a month! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


He can't count that high anyway. Fugly spud.


----------

